# City of Chester, UK



## sjwmoore (Feb 17, 2005)

I thought id take some pictures on the way to work and at lunchtime today…









As I travel by train, the station area is the first view.








King Charles tower on the city walls. The King watched his defeated troops withdraw from the Battle of Rowton from here in the Civil War. The walls were modified in the 1700s into a “Promenade for respectable Ladies and Gentlemen”, and the battlements and most of the towers were removed.








Along the Shropshire Union Canal.








From the canal up to the City Wall, with a Roman section still there, the bit with the cornices.








Another section of Roman Wall. The wall was whitewashed in Roman Times, to awe the natives.








Georgian houses in King Street








The North Gate, typical of the Georgian rebuild of the walls and gates. 








The Town Hall, I work in the offices behind this building, which now houses the mayors rooms, meeting rooms and is used as a concert hall / ballroom








The Cathedral from the council offices. Not built as a cathedral, was an abbey till the reformation when the diocese of Chester was created from part of Lichfield diocese.








Watergate Street from Watergate Row North. The main streets in Chester are on two levels, the upper being called the Rows. You will notice different shops on the upper gallery than those at street level. The origin of the rows is obscure, but there are many therories- to make it easier to attack Welsh raiders, built on top of Roman Houses etc








Looking the other way








What it looks like on the rows……








And if youre walking along them








The black and white house on the right is Bishop Lloyds house, built for some late mediaeval bishop








Note the carvings on the house, was covered in plaster for years








Street level view on Watergate Street








The Castle. Dosent much look much like a castle, was rebuilt in 1800s as judicial centre for the county. The cars ruin it.








In the background you can see parts remaining of the original castle








Castle Street








Georgian houses on South Bridge Street








The Bear and Billet Inn, used to be the Earl of Shrewsburys house








The Mediaeval bridge across the Dee








Ye Olde Kings Head, it was inevitable, wasn’t it??








The Falcon Inn, was derelict till 1986








Upper Bridge street








Victorian Fantasy on medeavalsim, Upper Bridge Street. The shopping centre is behind this façade. Most of Chesters Black and white buildings are Victorian and Edwardian ideas of what an idealised past looked like, in the process demolishing many of the genuine old houses.








The 3 from the left are genuine, the others Victorian








The picture everyone takes, The Cross








Towards the Grosvenor Hotel and Eastgate








St Werburgh street, nothing over 140 years old (apart from Cathedral!)









View from the Eastgate








The cathedral








Abbey Street








Abbey Square








Old houses made from demolished religious buildings at time of Reformation, Abbey Square








The last religious structure built before the reformation, the archway to the Abbey precincts





And so ends our tour, hope you enjoyed it!


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

charming, I adore Tudor houses of thys city :drool:


----------



## geoff189d (Jun 4, 2005)

Certainly a city for all seasons. Lovely photos.


----------



## globill (Dec 4, 2005)

what a gem....


----------



## jeremai (Jun 13, 2005)

You've educated me; I had no idea Chester looked that good! The two level shopping street is very unique.


----------



## Sideshow_Bob (Jan 14, 2005)

It looks fantastic! Thank you Mr.


----------



## Babaloo (Apr 20, 2007)

*Thanks to sjwmoore for these evocative and very informative photos of the city of Chester*

Great photos sjwmoore, I hope you don't mind if I incorporate them into the Chester thread on the Liverpool forum.


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

very beautiful city


----------



## WinoSoul (Sep 14, 2005)

Some nice places!


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Great pics! I will move this to the Urban Showcase for original pictures where they can be rightfully shown off!! Love those Elizabethan half timbered buildings... the detailing was astounding.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Great piccies. Chester certainly is a lovely town with a lot of history.


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

wow just wow!


----------



## Jex7844 (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi there folks!

I would need information about that very lovely city of Chester. Indeed, a friend of mine has a friend who arrived very recently over there to both work and live. As far as I know his english rather is so-so (he's french) but he manages to understand and be understood though.

He's been searching for a job actively since his arrival (a few days ago) but he doesn't really know where he can go precisely to get more information. I advised him to have a go with a 'Job Centre' in the first place but I don't know whether there is some kind of organization looking after foreigners and helping them sort out the job/accomodation issue (just like the french centre in London _'Centre Charles Péguy'_).

Can you guys enlighten me...? Would be very nice of you...

Cheers!

:wave:

PS: he's willing to do any kind of work to start.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really amazing, very nice photos rom Chester


----------

